# Laundry Trick...



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2009)

OK, so last Sunday when I was feeling lazy, I had about 10 loads of laundry to wash & no dryer sheets. Rather than drive 1/2 mile (or walk) to buy some, I decided to google *homemade fabric softener*. This is what I found.:

I had a 1 load sample bottle of snuggle liquid fabric softener in a drawer I had gotten in tha mail *sometime*. I found I could sprinkle just a smidge onto a dry wash rag, toss it in the dryer w/ a load of wet clothes & they would come out w/ no static & smelling really great!

I did all 10 loads w/ just the 1 load sample size sprinkling a bit with each new load I dried.

An article also said you could do the same with hair conditioner. Remembering I had about 6 bottle of hair conditioner under the sink (cause I never read the labels & pick them up thiking they are shampoo,. I am trying the hair conditioner trick today.

I will let you know how it turns out. If all goes well, I should not have to buy dryer sheets for a couple years     .


----------



## Deda (Jan 24, 2009)

Good idea!  Thanks.  

I hate putting the downey in the wash, I just know it's sticking to my clothes, so I only use it on sheets.  If I use a little on a washcloth it won't be coating my clothes.  Right?


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 24, 2009)

hey Tabitha,
Be careful with the fabric softener; I used to use that in my dryer years ago and found out the hard way that some brands leave stains on your laudry...


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2009)

Right!


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 24, 2009)

:wink: If yours doesn't I'd say stick with it   does make your laundry smell wonderful.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2009)

> hey Tabitha,
> Be careful with the fabric softener; I used to use that in my dryer years ago and found out the hard way that some brands leave stains on your laudry...



Good to know.

I will probably buy dryer sheets next time i go shopping, I was just feeling lazy & it was easier to google them to go shopping :wink: .

I don't think the hair conditioner is working as well as the other did :? .


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Jan 24, 2009)

I never buy detergent or dryer sheets (or liquid softener)..
I make my own detergent, use vinegar in the liquid softener dispenser, and make scented wool dryer balls to fluff and scent in the dryer 

Mmmmm...

Dryer sheets are evil - they're not biodegradable, seems like such a waste.


----------



## Deda (Jan 24, 2009)

Lil Outlaws said:
			
		

> Dryer sheets are evil - they're not biodegradable, seems like such a waste.



NO!  Reuse them for backing appliqués on hand pieced quilts!  They're perfect!


----------



## Lindy (Jan 24, 2009)

Deda - what a great idea!!!  I would never have thought of that... :idea:  :idea:


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2009)

Lil Outlaws,

I find your comment a bit judgemental. I am sure  imperfections could be found in your home & life style as well.


----------



## Healinya (Jan 24, 2009)

Actually, I learned that you can put that one sample packet into a spray bottle, fill with water. Then, spray as many paper towels (good quality) as you want. Stack them loosely so they air out. And there you go, homemade eco-friendlier, fabric sheets


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2009)

That's pretty much what I did, but w/ a wash cloth. It really worked well & lasted a long time.

Do you do that?


----------



## Deda (Jan 24, 2009)

Lil Outlaws, I'm not an expert on dryer sheets, but I do know that the ones I buy are biodegradable.  

Sweeping negative statements are rarely helpful.


----------



## Healinya (Jan 24, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> That's pretty much what I did, but w/ a wash cloth. It really worked well & lasted a long time.
> 
> Do you do that?



I don't anymore, but I used to. For years actually - when I was a broke 19 year old working at dunkin donuts lol. Oh, you can also respray the old dryer sheets the same way and reuse them.


----------



## Healinya (Jan 24, 2009)

Found this: haven't tested them all


Fabric Softener


End clinging dust on your TV

Are you frustrated to see dust fly back onto your television screen, or other plastic surfaces, right after cleaning them? To eliminate the static cling that attracts dust, simply dampen your dust cloth with fabric softener straight from the bottle and dust as usual. 


Remove old wallpaper

Removing old wallpaper is a snap with fabric softener. Just stir 1 capful liquid softener into 1 quart (1 liter) water and sponge the solution onto the wallpaper. Let it soak in for 20 minutes, then scrape the paper from the wall. If the wallpaper has a water-resistant coating, score it with a wire-bristle brush before treating with the fabric softener solution. 


Abolish carpet shock

To eliminate static shock when you walk across your carpet, spray the carpet with a fabric softener solution. Dilute 1 cup softener with 2 1/2 quarts (2.5 liters) water; fill a spray bottle and lightly spritz the carpet. Take care not to saturate it and damage the carpet backing. Spray in the evening and let the carpet dry overnight before walking on it. The effect should last for several weeks. 


Remove hair-spray residue

Dried-on overspray from hair spray can be tough to remove from walls and vanities, but even a buildup of residue is no match for a solution of 1 part liquid fabric softener to 2 parts water. Stir to blend, pour into a spray bottle, spritz the surface, and polish it with a dry cloth. 


Clean now, not later

Clean glass tables, shower doors, and other hard surfaces, and repel dust with liquid fabric softener. Mix 1 part softener into 4 parts water and store in a squirt bottle, such as an empty dishwashing liquid bottle. Apply a little solution to a clean cloth, wipe the surface, and then polish with a dry cloth. 


Float away baked-on grime

Forget scrubbing. Instead, soak burned-on foods from casseroles with liquid fabric softener. Fill the casserole with water, add a squirt of liquid fabric softener, and soak for an hour, or until residue wipes easily away. 


Keep paintbrushes pliable

After using a paintbrush, clean the bristles thoroughly and rinse them in a coffee can full of water with a drop of liquid fabric softener mixed in. After rinsing, wipe the bristles dry and store the brush as usual. 


Untangle and condition hair

Liquid fabric softener diluted in water and applied after shampooing can untangle and condition fine, flyaway hair, as well as curly, coarse hair. Experiment with the amount of conditioner to match it to the texture of your hair, using a weaker solution for fine hair and a stronger solution for coarse, curly hair. Comb through your hair and rinse. 


Remove hard-water stains

Hard-water stains on windows can be difficult to remove. To speed up the process, dab full-strength liquid fabric softener onto the stains and let it soak for 10 minutes. Then wipe the softener and stain off the glass with a damp cloth and rinse. 


Make your own fabric softener sheets

Fabric softener sheets are convenient to use, but they're no bargain when compared to the price of liquid softeners. You can make your own dryer sheets and save money. Just moisten an old wash-cloth with 1 teaspoon liquid softener and toss it into the dryer with your next load.


----------



## Deda (Jan 24, 2009)

I think it was Carebear who mentioned wiping the outside of the lye container with a fabric softener sheet to reduce the static that causes the lye to jump around.  I tried it last week and it worked perfectly.


----------



## MikeInPdx (Jan 25, 2009)

If you're worried about the fabric softener leaving spots....you can also dilute it with water, and put it in a spray bottle.....just spritz your washcloth a few times before tossing it in the dryer.


----------



## LomondSoap (Jan 26, 2009)

Great laundry tips!
Do I win? I don't have a dryer


----------



## Pug Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

I love dryer sheets, but I had my dryer serviced a few years ago and was told that they can actually harm the dryer, so I don't use them anymore....


----------



## MikeInPdx (Jan 27, 2009)

I think that dryer sheets can leave a residue on the the moisture sensor and I KNOW they leave them on the lint screen.

I started with a new dryer two years ago....within 6 months, I had crappies on my lint screen.....stuff that wouldn't clean off. I washed the mesh in warm water and soap, and switched to vinegar in the rinse.

1 1/2 years later.....no crappies.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tabitha, don't want to steal your topic, but has anyone ever tryed those dryer balls? Just bought a pair for €1 haha & going to give it a try


----------



## Deda (Jan 27, 2009)

Those are interesting looking, I always wondered if they worked.
Please let us know.


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Jan 27, 2009)

Tab I didn't mean for that to come across as judgmental. I apologize - I personally do not use them for anything, but then again I don't use hardly anything that is disposable. It's just a way of life for us.
I did not intend to insinuate that if you use them you are wrong for it.. my apologies if I offended.


----------



## Wax Munky (Jan 27, 2009)

Fabric softener combined with Borax makes a great carpet cleaner.Without the harsh chemical smells that commercial Carpet/Deodorizers/Cleaners will.

My carpets have never looked or felt so clean.Static was always a problem after a shampoo by the professionals. Now I just make my own solution.Cheaper in the long run.Pet friendly,and doesn't leave a sticky residue behind.Carpets in the high traffic areas seem to stay cleaner for longer periods of time.

1/c cup Borax

2 caps your favorite liquid fabric softener

1 Gallon bucket of hot water

Mix thoroughly,use the amounts recommended by the carpet cleaning machine. I have the Hoover,so just add the solution to the fill line.



Munky.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey Deda,
I will as soon as I can get myself to doing the laundry


----------

